# 40K Army Swap



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*Updated as of April 26th, 2011*

_Tried to update my existing thread, but received error messages so I started a new one_​
Greetings,

I've been trying to sell this miniatures for months now, but no bites for the lot. So I'm changing the game plan - *I'd like to army swap.*
Looking to swap for the following 40K armies:

1.) Space Marines
Especially White Scars, Salamanders, Imperial Fists, or Crimson Fists
2.) Chaos Space Marines
Especially Nurgle - Deathguard, or Thousand Sons
3.) Grey Knights
4.) PM any other army!!

Feel free to message me with any questions.
Pictures have been uploaded, all but a picture of the Sentinels.
Thanks for stopping by, hope to hear from you soon. 
-OGSandwich 

Warhammer Fantasy
*
-Lizardmen-*
1 Skink Priest - Painted
16 Saurus Warriors - Painted
5 Temple Guard - Primed White 
13 Skinks - Primed White







Warhammer 40K
*-Space Wolves/Space Marines-* 
12 Blood Claws - Assembled and Bare
2 Scouts (Flamer & Missile Launcher) - Primed White
20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
8 Space Marines - Assembled and Bare
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted
Blood Claws Bike Pack (3) - Primed White
Long Fangs aka Devastators - Primed White
9 Assault Marines - 8 Primed White, 1 Assembled and Bare
Mk1 Veteran Squad - 4 Painted, 1 Primed White
1 Rune Priest - Painted 
1 Logan Grimnar - Painted
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White
1 Land Raider w/ twin linked lascannons and heavy bolter turrent - Painted (except Marine gunner) 










*-Imperial Guard-*
39 Catachan Infantry (some w/ Tau and Space Marine conversions) - Assembled and Bare, all except 1
90 Cadian Shock Troop Infantry - Painted
6 Cadian Special Weapons (metal w/ 4 Meltas, 2 Plasmas) - 5 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Standard Bearers (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Voxcasters (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
3 Medics (metal) - 2 Primed Black, 1 bare
2 Company Commanders (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
1 Wounded Trooper (metal) - Painted
2 Catachan Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma Pistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - Bare
3 Cadian Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma, Chainsword/Boltpistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
3 Ratlings - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Cadian Snipers - Painted 
1 Nork Deddog - Primed Black
1 Ogryn - Primed Black
4 Stormtroopers (metal 2 Hellguns, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
12 Kasrkin (metal Sarge, Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
1 Heavy Bolter Heavy Weapon Team - Painted
3 Lascannon Heavy Weapon Teams - 1 Painted, 2 Assembled and Bare
1 Leman Russ - Painted 
1 Basilisk - Painted
1 Demolisher - Assembled and Bare
1 Chimera - Painted
2 Chimeras (Broken - 1 w/ no turrent and treads, 1 with broken multi-laser turrent) - 1 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare 
3 Sentinels w/ Autocannons - 2 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare


----------

